# Korean girlfriend . . . .



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

My Korean girlfriend just made me a pie from Scratch.

I'm fucking gutted, I loved that dog!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> My Korean girlfriend just made me a pie from Scratch.
> 
> I'm fucking gutted, I loved that dog!


Wow jim you swore!!!! Love the joke m8 always puts a smile on my fizzog bud


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

That's bad :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

you hound............


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## lordflasheart (May 22, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Macester (May 24, 2014)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## chodecz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hah!
nasty!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... that gag was _ruff _...
:roll:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------

